# A Grizzly Question



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 14, 2017)

I just picked up a early 4x6 bandsaw off Craig's list and I'm curious about it's age.  Usually Taiwanese machinery has a date somewhere on it, this one doesn't.  The odd thing is it has a riveted name plate instead of a sticker . BusyBee , fine Machine Tools. British Columbia Canada. Since BusyBee and Grizzly are owned by two brothers, Grizzly tools would likely have received the same treatment. So I'm trying to date Grizzly tools by riveted name plate.


----------



## richl (Nov 14, 2017)

Just as another reference benchmark for you
Machine type
Well built
Stickers for the nameplate and the badge describing machine specs, serial number
Made in Taiwan
No idea of the date.
I purchased mine 2nd hand 4 years ago, he had it for around 10 years, possibly longer

Hth


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks .From what I've been able to learn, none of which I would bet money on. BusyBee started 1976 ?, Grizzly likely about the same time. Rong Fu started building a 4x6 bandsaw in 1979 or 1980 . I'm pretty sure this one is a Rong Fu #115


----------



## dlane (Nov 14, 2017)

My rong fu 4x6 has cut miles of steel, 3rd motor is a craftsman 1hp motor


----------

